# Center Speaker Recommendation



## itsjesse (May 23, 2013)

Hello:

This is my first post here. 

Looking to add a center speaker to my home theater step-up, which at this point is pretty limited. The LR main speakers are a pair of Hsu Research HB-1 MK2s, which I am completely happy with. I did my fair share of research before picking the Hsu's so I am now looking to do that same amount of due diligence before going with the center speaker. The problem, however, is that there is a certain amount of space to add the center speaker. In addition, as I have read here, it has been recommended that the LR and center speaker be the same manufacturer so the Hsu center speaker is not an option as its height is just too tall. 

The idea center speaker is no greater than 5 inches in height. 

I would love to hear what others have or recommend. 

In terms of my other components, it includes a Onkyo TX-NR809 receiver, Hsu VTF-1 MK2 subwoofer, and as I mentioned above the Hsu HB-1s. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

To be honest I would not use a center speaker, I would use the same speaker as your LR, and it seems possible for their website as they sell your LR seperately. Using the same speaker will give you uniformity and voice matched sound. Buying a center from the same manufactorer does not give you uniform/matched sound. If I were you, I would just buy one HB1 for the center speaker. All my speakers in my set up are the exact same and I will never go back. I was at a friends house and listened to his Klipsch set up and noticed a big difference during a movie.
I don't mean to discourage you, just my experience with this sort of thing.


----------



## itsjesse (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the intel, and this suggestion will save me about $100.


----------

